# Two in Baltimore



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

More Information: http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/133994-i-need-surrender-my-cats.html

I'm backed into a wall here really, I have no space to do this, and my wife isn't really supportive of me devoting a lot of time to these misunderstood cuties. I have two male tabbies, unneutered, 18 months old. They were neglected and/or abused as kittens, and never neutered. So they spray, and they are terrified of humans.

If anyone is from the Baltimore area, and willing to give them a great home, and neuter them, they're yours.

Picture:









Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

Here are some more pics, I really hope that somebody will give these kitties a good home!


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

Hmm, they don't look nearly as bad as you described them, they look quite content in fact in that cuddling pic.

I'm scared to hear the answer, but what did you end up doing with them?!


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

The cuddling pic wasn't taken by me.

Animal Control took them. My wife said it sounded like two lions under the couch, and she was literally scared of them it was that bad. The animal control lady couldn't even get her hands on them with these huge gloves, she needed the lasso thing. I feel bad, but she said there was no hope for them. Neutering wouldn't have helped, and also said something terrible happened to them as kittens and they would always be that way...

R.I.P. Tedi and Bear...


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh, how sad. You tried and I commend you for that.

I wish I could have helped -- I live near Baltimore so I would have worked geographically, but Murphy is a "must be an only" cat and I know it wouldn't have worked.


----------

